# P99 9mm



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

She shure is a sweet shooter. I picked this up from a man whom was getting rid of his collection. I probably paid too much for the whole thing. but he had bills to pay.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The P99 is one fine handgun - ahead of its time.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm actually trying to get rid of it. I have 735 rounds of ammo that goes with it too. I want a classic .45 like my grandfather has, and a Commander .45 like my dad has.

I agree though. The thing shoots sweet as can be. Only been fired 100 rounds and the SN is under 50,000


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

agoetz2005 said:


> I'm actually trying to get rid of it. I have 735 rounds of ammo that goes with it too. I want a classic .45 like my grandfather has, and a Commander .45 like my dad has.
> 
> I agree though. The thing shoots sweet as can be. Only been fired 100 rounds and the SN is under 50,000


Keep it, it will be unique. I'm sure your grandfather and father will let you shoot their guns.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha, I wouldn't bet on it. Grandpa is 1,000 miles away, and dad doesn't let his out of the house.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well... considering that new P99s in my area are going for around 700.00 if you paid less than that and got two extra mags, you probably did well.

Love mine. Until I bought my G17 and my XDm. My P99 was my most accurate pistol. I need to take them all back out to the range and see which one is the most accurate. 

FYI. The Smith P99 or 99 uses the same magazines as the Walther P99 so if you want or need more mags, you can still get 16 rounders that way. Also I have had very good results with the ProMag magazines for the Walther P99. I don't normally recommend PM for anything, but their mags for the P99 have worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Your serial number is not far from my P99 I purchased NIB in 2002 for $550.00. I've traded away several guns since that buy, but have kept that P99. You've got extra mags and the nicer looking slide serations (I think) compared to the newer models. Enjoy it. :smt023


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm still not sold on the striker design, allthough, as I've said. the test target proves it's worth about softball size at 75', and most of us don't have 75' wide living rooms.

After building my dad his full size 1911, I am hooked.


----------

